# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  COMO FABRICAR COLORING BOOK

## susana¿?

Hola a todos, me gustaría fabricar yo misma el coloring book para introducir las imagenes que quiera.Alguien me puede decir como se fabrica?Gracias.

----------


## Sentiras

:Smile1:  Hola, Susana.

    Quizá los más cómodo podría ser comprar uno y sobreponer las imágenes que quieres. 

     Creo que no permiten desvelar el funcionamiento de juegos, así que lo mejor es que te hagas con uno o que te lo deje ver un amigo, e intentar construirte el tuyo a partir de ahí (aprendiendo antes el arte de la encuadernación, para que te salga decente).

     Animo, Susana. Con empeño, y si eres fina trabajando manualmente, lo conseguirás.

----------


## susana¿?

Hola sentiras..èrp si superpongo las imagenes quedará bien..no sé notará :Confused: ?y como lo pego??Gracias

----------


## rafa cama

En cuanto a lo de encuadernar sólo deciros que los dos últimos (que en realidad de infantiles no tenían mucho) los hice con Impresión a Demanda (a través de www.lulu.com) y luego "acabé el trabajo" en casa. Sale un pelín caro, pero el acabado es perfecto... (EDITO: cuando digo un pelín caro me refiero a unos 15-20 € aprox. incluyendo gastos de transporte).

Una posibilidad a tener en cuenta.

De todas maneras, cualquiera que sepa cómo va un coloring sabe cómo fabricarse uno.

Saludines.

----------


## susana¿?

Hola, a ver...yo no me dedico al mundo de la magia sino q preparao oposiciones para maestra de infantil y e pensado en incluir algo de magia en mi exposicion...por lo q llevo días viendo posibles trucos q me puedan valer y creo q el coloring book me viene perfecto. Por eso es q os preguntaba cómo podría fabricarlo puesto que lo tengo q adaptar a la temática que me toco exponer ante el tribunal. Sé q el truco en sí rdica en el lugar por donde abras el libro y así aparence el libro en blanco, coloreada o dibujos sin colorear.Pensaba q construirlo no sería demasiado complejo..pero como os digo no estoy muy puesta y por eso es q os pregunto.Anteriormente, me dieron como idea superponer imagenes, pero es lo q os digo eso quedaría bien??y como lo pondría para q no se notase?Gracias, espero q me podais ayudar pq es importante..me juego un puesto de trabajo..jajjajaj y la cosa está super complicada.Gracias a todos.

----------


## Sentiras

> Hola sentiras..èrp si superpongo las imagenes quedará bien..no sé notará?y como lo pego??Gracias


Susana, no soy nada bueno en manualidades, no tengo conocimientos de técnicas. Veo que tampoco tú tienes experiencia. Yo creo que puede ser meterse en camisas de once varas y que salga mal.

No sé si es mejor renunciar a que tenga las imágenes que tú quieres, que a lo mejor tampoco es tan importante. Pero si estás muy empeñada, pues de momento yo me compraría uno para ver cómo va exactamente (o quedar con un amigo mago que te lo pueda enseñar), y estudiar si al superponer otras imágenes se nota o sale muy gordo (la experiencia es la que manda sobre las suposiciones) e investigar sobre el terreno el mejor método para pegarlas.... También puedes mandar hacer un libro como te dice Rafa cama, y terminar de trucarlo tú en casa siguiendo las pautas del Coloring Book que has comprado.

O ir iniciándote en la encuadernación de libros poco a poco y en las manualidades, para aprender cómo se pegan las cosas y otras técnicas... pero es un camino largo, aunque si te gusta, es muy gratificante. Suerte, Susana  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Veamos que dijo un ciego.

 Si no tienes ni idea de operar a un niño ¿le quitarías el apéndice?

 Te lo digo por que el mundo de la magia no es coger y comprar algo que viene hecho, y sale todo perfecto. Ni mucho menos. Estás muy equivocada si piensas que los truquitos se compran y lo hace cualquiera. Es uno de los grandes problemas de la magia.

 Este arte es muchísimo más amplio que todo eso. Depende SUSTANCIALMENTE de muchas cosas que no se compran y que no pueden esperarse aprender en sólo unos días..(sicología, expresión corporal, foniatría, paciencia...etc, etc)

 Por eso te recomendaría que si lo tuyo no es la magia y sólo buscas hacer un trabajo, no lo hagas sobre algo que no sabes. Perderás el trabajo igual. Especialmente cuando el "truco" no salga como tu quieres.

 En serio. Hasta lo más sencillo del mundo, hablando de la magia, lleva muchísimo trabajo detrás, Encima, la magia infantil es la rama más difícil que existe.

 Que manía de meterse en camisa de once varas. Soy un mal mago, te desilusiono en vez de ilusionarte :-( ...

----------


## susana¿?

Jajajja, no me desilusionais..pq lo q creo es q no me he expresado bien.No sé trata de no tener ni idea, ni querer hacer cosas a tontas y a locas, ni compar algo por comprar. 
Es cierto, q no soy experta en esto de la magia... pero no por ellos no quiere decir q no tenga posibilidad, aunque sean mínimas.Simplemente en este momento barjo la posibilidad de incluir esto y si veo q me es posible, q lo puedo adpatar al mundo de la enseñanza..por qué no??Me gustaría transmitir al tribunal que yo como docente quiero que mis alumnos difruten de la enseñanza, sean verderos protagonistas... y creo q esto a través de la magia se puede lograr, entonces por qué no valerme de ella?Yo sé cuales son mis limitaciones, pero no por ello se deben de quedar en eso, limitaciones..creo q siempre hemos de ir más alla de lo que podemos y por qué no voy a poder practicar un juego de magia y una puesta en escena..no quiero montar un espectáculo completo sino una mínima parte para acercar dos mundos: magia y educacion.

----------


## emilioelmago

Yo te animo Susana con tu idea porque es sumamente buena. Llevo 15 años dedicados a la Magia y trabajo como profesor de Instituto desde hace 12 años. He estado en oposiciones varios años de presidente de Tribunal y como sabes todo es muy repetitivo y con poca originalidad. La idea de introducir la Magia en la exposición de tu unidad didáctica dará ese toque diferente a tu oposición y seguro que el tribunal quedará encantado. Además será un elemento motivador con los alumnos cuando vayas a trabajar en clase con ello el poder recurrir a la Magia como recurso educativo.
Puedes preguntarle a rossen que también anda por el foro y es amigo mío. Aprobó las oposiciones la última convocatoria de primaria e introdujo en su exposición un efecto de MAgia con pañuelos. Dile que vas de mi parte y que te informe.
Si tienes alguna duda puedes llamarme al 649 983235
Atentamente. Emilio J. Santos
Emilio el MAgo.
Un saludo

----------


## letang

Yo también te animo a que introduzcas juegos sencillos y automáticos, y a poder ser, que te asesores mediante magos para que te recomienden aquellos juegos que puedes hacer sin dificultad.

La técnica del _coloring book_ es sencillísima, no hace falta practicar meses la técnica ni conocer las técnicas de _misdirection_ para presentarlo anecdóticamente en unas oposiciones.

Algo así pasó también cuando un carnavalero de Cádiz vino pidiendo consejos para incluir magia en la actuación y lo mismo, se lo desaconsejaban dándolo por imposible. Vamos, que es introducir una cosilla en algo ajeno, no montar un número FISM, y no creo que por ello vaya a desprestigiar la magia ni ninguna cosa de esas.

Por esa regla de tres, las presentaciones de proyectos de económicas no pueden usar diapositivas ya que no han estudiado diseño para conocer la composición de los paneles, cómo usar la rejilla compositiva o tener en cuenta la regla de tercios, el recorrido visual de una diapositiva y la jerarquía de imágenes.

Tampoco podrían crear animaciones para explicar un proceso ya que no han estudiado cinematografía ni animación computerizada....

Vamos, la cosa se trata de valernos, en la medida de nuestras capacidades, de todas las técnicas que tengamos a nuestra disposición. Esta chica ha encontrado la magia como algo interesante y existe magia adecuada para estos casos, juegos que se pueden preparar con un tiempo aceptable.

De hecho, os aseguro que una persona que se prepara unas oposiciones las ensaya mucho más que lo que muchos de nosotros preparamos algunos juegos.

El otro día tuve que hacer una "simulación" de la presentación del proyecto de fin de carrera.
Selección de material, organización, diseño de pantallas, escritura de guión, coordinación del guión con las imágenes...

Os aseguro que lleva mucho trabajo y que ante unas oposiciones de este tipo la gente se lo toma muy en serio.

Eso sí Susana, te recomiendo que no te acostumbres a escribir con contracciones  como escribir "porque" con una PE y una CÚ, etc.,  porque después en un examen se te puede escapar sin querer por querer escribir rápido.

PD: ¿Podrían quitar de una vez la maldita corrección de cambiar todas las CÚS y las CÁS por asteriscos?  A veces es realmente agobiante.

----------


## Marco Antonio

MAdre mia!!!

Letang, que nadie ha intentado quitar la idea de hacer algo con el coloríng, lo que si le han preguntado es que conocimientos mágicos tiene, y que vagaje, por alguna cosa habrá que empezar para saber orientar ¿no?. 

Abrazos.

Pd.: en cuanto a las Cus y las Cas (creo que si se sigue la norma de los monosílabos no se acentúan) si la gente escribiera correctamente no saldrían, pero si, mientras nos encabezonemos en ahorrarnos letras, tendríamos que deshabilitar esa opción.

Abrazos.

----------


## letang

Marco Antonio: que nadie ha intentado quitar la idea de hacer algo con el coloríng

¿Nadie?

Herr H.: te podrías olvidar de incluir algo de magia en tu tribunal
eidanyoson: si lo tuyo no es la magia y sólo buscas hacer un trabajo, no lo hagas sobre algo que no sabes.

Marco Antonio: lo que si le han preguntado es que conocimientos mágicos tiene

Creo que ha quedado claro que no tiene ningún conocimiento mágico, lo dijo desde el principio.

susana: a ver...yo no me dedico al mundo de la magia sino * preparao oposiciones para maestra de infantil
susana: Es cierto, * no soy experta en esto de la magia

Después de aclarar dos veces que no sabe de magia, se insiste:

Herr H.: ¿qué conocimientos tienes sobre magia? ¿Libros, experiencia?

PD: Lo de las CÚS lo puse porque quería decirle que no usara el PQ contraído, y cada vez que lo pongo, me salía asterisco, y estuve un rato intentando la forma de poner lo que quería poner sin que se me codificara.

----------


## rafa cama

Más concretamente:

Las normas prohíben:

_Revelar cualquier secreto de un efecto en la zona abierta del foro y revelar el secreto, o la forma de fabricar cualquier juego comercial (que esté a la venta en establecimientos de magia)_ 

Eso, tenga o no idea de magia, o sea Robert-houdin reencarnado. Son las normas, y no hay más que rascar.

Y a pesar de ello algunos le hemos dado (sin saltarnos la norma) algunas indicaciones.

Vamos, que más (sin saltarse las normas del foro) no se le puede decir.

Saludines.

Edito porque se me ha simultaneado mi mensaje con el último de Letang, con el que tiendo a estar de acuerdo. Antes no le había entendido del todo a qué se refería exáctamente.

Al menos esta vez no le han recomendado que primero compre el CF y el primer tomo de Ascanio. :P

----------


## letang

Efectivamente, dar recomendaciones como habéis hecho me parece fenomenal.
De hecho yo opto por fabricarse el libro y después trucarlo, es la forma que dará mejor resultado. Lo que no me parecía bien es lo que señalo en el mensaje anterior, como también se hizo con aquel carnavalero.

No estoy diciendo que se le explique el método sino que no se le diga que no use el libro porque no es experta en magia.

No se me malentienda/tergiverse que lo he dicho muy claro.  :Wink1:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Letang, no se, a mi no me han parecido tan radicales como a ti. 

Para saber hacer el efecto del coloring tampoco hace falta saber magia, y que diga que no es experta no quiere decir que no tenga conocimientos..

En cuanto a lo de dejar de hacerlo, pues ya ha quedado claro en su siguiente mensaje... donde dice algo como que no se va a dejar convencer, pues ya está, con eso está solucionado. Y, si se pudiera, se le darían esos datos. En los que Rafa estuvo más que acertado. 

En lo de la corrección de cus y cas, lo dije porque no tengo claro si se acentúan o no, por eso dije la norma genérica que debería regir el acentuar o no, no por ningún reproche. 

Abrazos

----------


## letang

Hombre, tanto como radical no me parecieron  :Wink1: , pero es que no es la primera vez que sucede algo así, que alguien quiere hacer un detallito con la magia, aprender una chorradita para sorprender a la novia o algo así, y le saltan con que se olvide.

De hecho, el hilo había empezado muy bien, y repasando los mensajes hasta me ha sorprendido que fuera todo tan correcto hasta la primera intervención de Herr, jeje. Que bueno, también tiene derecho él a expresar esa opinión, pero yo prefiero ser un poco más abierto y dar un pizco de confianza a los demás de que lo harán bien.

Ni me había fijado en lo de la acentuación de los monosílabos, cierto, tienes razón  :Wink1:  sólo me refería a que cuando quiero hacer alusión a esas letras no encuentro manera de escribirlas fonéticamente. pero bueno, ya sé que con la  C se pueden escribir.

Eso sí, a Iñaki sigo sin poder llamarle Iñaki!  :Wink1: 

Después de este KIT KAT volvamos al tema.

__________________________________________________  ____

Susana, cómprate un _coloring book_ para ver su funcionamiento. No son muy caros, es un gasto que podrás asumir.  :Wink1: 

Imprime los dibujos que necesites (con mala calidad si quieres por ahora) y ordénalos adecuadamente.
Numera las págians, por las dos caras, como un libro de verdad.
Usa un número par de páginas y, una vez ordenadas, imagínate que el libro está formado por folios DIN A3 doblados a mitad.
Con cinta adhesiva pega la primera hoja a la última tal y como están. Así conseguirás un DIN A3. Haz lo mismo con la siguiente; que serían la segunda y la penúltima.
Cada DIN A3 tendrá 2 folios, por tanto, 4 páginas.
Así con todas.

Al final tienes unos esquemas de cómo deben ser esos DIN A3.
Ahora consigue una fotocopiadora DIN A3 y vuelve a fotocopiar los dibujos de manera que coincidan con la maquetación que tienes hecha (puedes numerar las páginas "finales" con lápiz para poder organizarlas después o las ordenas simplemente mirando la maquetación hecha con cinta adhesiva).

Puedes incluso usar la portada del _coloring book_ original para que tenga un aspecto más profesional.  :Wink1: 

Después, basándote en el libro que has comprado truca las páginas.

Espero que se haya entendido.

Si son demasiadas páginas se suelen dividir en 2 o 3 montoncitos, pero con este proceso sería igual de fácil de maquetar. Si ves que tienes muchas páginas divide el libro en 2 o 3 y haz el mismo proceso con cada mitad o tercio. Después al juntar los dos "medios libros" tendrás el libro entero con las páginas en su sitio.

----------


## Auriga

Hola.


  Pues a mi lo que más me sorprende es que Susana, opositora de infantil, para dedicarse a ello casi el resto de su vida, tenga dudas en la confección de un truco de magia que se basa en manualidades, practicamente. Y además pregunte que como los pega(sus dibujos), ya solo falta que le digamos que tiene que comprar pegamento de tal marca, destaponar y hecahrlo sobre el dorso del folio del dibujo y...

  Más bien aplicate en las manualidades que lo necesitarás más en tu carrera profesional que en la magia.

 aunque está claro, si te compras el libro, yo creo que no hay que preguntar nada, por que con tan solo que le hagas unos cortes debidos a las hojas en cuestión está todo hecho. Pero como han dicho por aquí, la magia no es solo el truco que te compres, si no cómo lo haces.
Y le doy la razón a Letang cuando dice que utlicemos lo que esté a nuestro alcance para mejorar nuestras cosas.

 Además susana, aún te queda más de un año para tu oposición, ves con tranquilidad.

Saludos.

----------


## susana¿?

Hola a todos, la verdad es que me alaga mucho leer vuestras respuestas. Porque esta mañana me quede algo cortada, puesto que mi intención no era la que se estaba interpretando en el foro. Yo no tengo ningun problema en comprar el libro, de hecho ya he estado mirando una tienda en Sevilla, que es de donde soy y cuesta 15 euros. Lo que yo preguntaba es como hacerlo, no porque no entienda el mecanismo, se que en función de donde se abre el libro- por el centro, arriba..-así sale las imagenes en color, blanco y negro o el folio en blanco.
Tampoco es que me tengaís que decir que pegamento comprar como dijo arruiga, sino que yo me decía si superpongo imagenes quizas el libro quede muy gordo y con los nervios durante la encerrona, que es el tiempo que nos dan para preparar la exposición pues quizas no me salga.
No me considero en absoluto que quiera plagiar el truco, que no me intese por conocer en qué consiste la magia... pero es que realmente yo lo que busco es eso hacer ver al tribunal que con los niños se puede ir más allá de los cuentos y las canciones para motivarles. 
Yo me quede cortada con vuestras contestaciones e incluso pensé en no participar más en el foro porque me dió la sensación de que os ofendía y en absoluto era esa mi intención. Yo solo quería buscar la ayuda de gente que entendiese de estas cosas y que me aconsejase sobre trucos interesantes y sencillos que me puedan valer, porque no conzco a nadie que sea mago ni tenga conocimientos mínimos... emilioelmago muchas gracias por tu atención, si no te importa aconsejarme tu que también eres maestro, me lo dices y te envio un privado con mi email para que hablemos más detenidamente.Muchas gracias a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues si, tenéis razón. Que uno también puede equivocarse, que le vamos a hacer.

 En fin, espero que no me matéis muy despacio que tiene que doler mucho  :roll:

----------


## letang

Decide:
Gota en la frente
Atado a solas con una cabra
Potro
O palillos debajo de las uñas

 :Lol: 

Todavía estás a tiempo de que aparezca alguien diciendo que POR SUPUESTO, que la magia es algo divino sólo reservado a los iluminados y que cualquiera no puede llegar aquí y presentar el coloring book en una semana.

Entonces tendremos que prepararnos nosotros.

Yo de todas formas prefiero siempre guiarme por lo que realmente pienso y no por lo que "el protocolo" o "la corriente" dice que pensemos, porque si no pienso por mi mismo llegará el momento en que me pillen cotnradiciéndome (y aún pensando por uno mismo uno se contradice irremediablemente así que...)

Por cierto Susana, dices que eres de Sevilla. Imagino que te refieres a la tienda terminada en ....CADABRA (las normas del foro no permiten nombrar otras tiendas). Coméntale tu caso a Pepe Pedrosa (el dueño) seguro que no tiene problema en asesorarte.

----------


## Auriga

_  Tiiinnnggg!!!_

*Tercer Asalto!!*

Los púgiles salen de sus esquinas y se dirigen al centro del cuadrilatero. Veremos que es lo que les depara en esta ocasión...

----------


## J.R.

Susana lo mas fácil es cómprate uno, y seguro que sabrás como hacerte uno sin problemas. El motivo de comprarlo, es uno no se pueden revelar secretos y dos una imagen vale mas que mil palabras y tres anda que no mola copiar, je, je ….(le dijo un alumno a su profesor).

El pegar tus imágenes sobre el que te compres no lo veo muy viable, no me convence (es mi opinión personal). Veo mas factible el agregar alguna imagen distinta. Pero yo me decantaría por fabricarlo entero.

Pero a lo que si te tengo que animar es a que trabajes y mimes la presentación del efecto. Si el acabado del libro es un 15 o 20 % la presentación es el resto, lo que en realidad lo convierte en mágico.

Por otro lado no se que importancia pueden tener las imágenes del interior, o quizas si se la importancia que tienen, pero me pica la curiosidad. ¿Te importaría explicar el efecto que quieres presentar?. La verdad, no solo es por curiosidad sino también para tenderte una mano si puedo … o aportarte otras ideas.

----------


## Auriga

Hola susana, por que no te vienes a Extremagia (http://www.extremagia.com ) que hay una conferencia con este título: "Magia y memoria para aprobar oposiciones2, seguro que es interesante, yo a lo mejor me paso, y en este encuentro te podrán ayudar muchos magos.

Saludos.

----------


## susana¿?

Hola, pues mira tengo que adaptar el truco a la unidad que presente.Es decir, en las oposiciones me piden que presente 15 unidades didácticas que yo planteo para trabajar con mis alumnos así, por ejemplo, puede ser:unidad 1 el colegio, unidad 2 los medios de transporte...entonces yo quiero adaptar el coloring book a la temática de mi unidad.Porque si presento el que se compra en las tiendas  aparecen fotos de indio, reloj, payaso (son cosas nombradas al azar) pues paca relación tiene con la unidad de los transportes, por ejemplo.Por eso decía lo de superpones las imagenes, asi meto en la unidad que te digo un coche, un autobus, un avión, etc.y a partir de ahi pues les motivo sobre ese tema que vamos a trabajar en clase, no sé si me explicado.
me gustaría, también que me dieseis consejo sobre otros trucos q conozcais y que me puedan valer.Gracias.

----------


## J.R.

Las unidades didácticas te vienen impuestas o las propones tu? Si te vienen impuestas, dime las por si se me ocurre algo.

----------


## J.R.

Y claro otro; se me pasaba por alto, punto importante para que edad es la unidad didáctica

----------


## J.R.

Y claro, se me pasaba por alto, otro punto importante ¿para que edad es la unidad didáctica?.

Esto es lo que quise decir, perdón necesito lavarme la cara.
 8)

----------


## susana¿?

Las tengo que proponer yo, y como prima mucho la originalidad en educación infantil, pues... pensé en la magia.Son niños de 4 años.

----------


## J.R.

Se de lo que me hablas.

Bien se me ocurre uno con el coloring book, te cuento el efecto (no se pueden contar los secretos) pero conociendo el coliring book la otra parte es muy sencilla y solo tienes que pensar un pelin. 

*Unidad didáctica:*El agua (que esta muy de moda con la Espo de Zaragoza)

*Material necesario:*-Coloring book “personalizado”
-Jarra de agua con agua

*Efecto:*Se presenta un libro vacío (en blanco) y te curras una introducción sobre el agua,   :Lol:  bla, bla ……

Luego muestras nuevamente el libro que ya no esta en blanco aparecen desiertos y zonas secas. Vacías el contenido de la jarra en el interior del libro (ni una gota cae al suelo, el agua no se puede desperdiciar,   :Wink:  je, je…)

Otra pequeña charla y vuelves a mostrar el libro que como es evidente contiene solo imágenes de embalses y zonas boscosas.

Pequeña charla, se vacían los pantanos del libro en la jarra.

Otra vez se muestran las zonas áridas y mas charla, para acabar con un libro en blanco. Y alguna frase con moraleja o algo así.

Aplausos del tribunal y una plaza de maestra de infantil, ja,ja …..  :Wink:  

Espero que te guste   :Oops:   y te sirva

PD: Y para conseguir la excelencia en la presentación del libro lee “Serio de remate” cuenta unas cuantas sutilezas para presentar el coloring book (aunque no te guste mi propuesta este libro te ayudara a usar el coloring book, no es solo hago esto y pasa esto, hay mucho mas….)

----------


## susana¿?

Muchas gracias J.R. por tus ideas, es esto lo que pensaba hacer más o menos.Lo que yo preguntaba es si me recomendais el coloring book, también sé como va, o está muy visto.Y lo que también pedía consejo era si me recomendabais lo de superponer las imagenes a mi conveniencia.Muchas gracias

----------


## J.R.

He escrito mucho y no me he explicado nada :( , claro que te aconsejo que pongas tus imágenes. Pero como ya puse mas arriba, no veo muy factible superponerlas. Yo mas bien encuadernaría el libro entero.

Y no dudo que sepas como funciona, me refiero a saber hacer Magia con ese “funcionamiento”. Pero si no entiendes esto, creo que he perdido el tiempo. Pensabas que estabas a este lado del espejo, o al menos dispuesta a cruzar, pero me equivoque solo quieres presentar un objeto obvio de forma obvia. Y en ese caso, si esta muy visto. Te pongo un ejemplo, tengo una amiga Maestra de Infantil y normalmente utiliza el coloring book con los niños (les encanta, y da mucho juego), pero un buen día vio como lo presentaba un Mago (con mayúscula, si) y ella misma alucinaba con el efecto. 

No sirve saber como funciona sin mas……
 :-(

 :evil: La Magia es muchísimo mas que conocer el secreto de un efecto.

----------


## susana¿?

NO ME MALINTERPRETES, si me hice miembro de este foro fue precisamente para ir metiendome más en este mundo.No quiero conseguir un objetivo sin más, no quiero ir a la fácil..sino entiendeme soy principiante.Aqui os pido consejo, sugerencias porque no tengo ni idea, pero no quiero algo sólo para salir del paso, de hecho me gusta saber lo que hago y cómo lo hago.Y para nada voy a lo fácil de la cuestión.Tampoco puedo ahora ser experta en mágia, porque no tengo el tiempo suficiente, ni todas las posibilidades idóneas.Pero, sí las ganas.
Con respecto al fabricarlo, no lo veo lo más adecuado...porque sería demasiado trabajo y dinero, tendría que hacer 15....
No sé por qué, pero desde que me hice miembro de este grupo, no logro hacerme comprender y doy otra imagen, con mis comentarios, totalmente equivocada. :(

----------


## letang

> No sé por qué, pero desde que me hice miembro de este grupo, no logro hacerme comprender y doy otra imagen, con mis comentarios, totalmente equivocada. :(


Tranquila, es cosa de la idiosincrasia. No le des más vueltas, no tiene sentido. Sólo intenta continuar hasta que tu paciencia te lo permita.  :Wink1:

----------


## pjvl23

Änimo Susana! Seguro que lo consigues.

Yo me presento a oposiciones el año que viene y empezé hace unos meses con Canuto a muerte para que el año que viene por estas fechas pueda tener preparada una exposición mágica que pueda sorprender al tribunal. Aunque mis proyectos con respecto a la magia no desembocan en los 15 minutos de encerrona...pienso utilizar la magia como elemento didáctico en el aula (en mi caso de primaria) siempre que sea posible. 


Un saludo! y mucha suerte!

----------


## susana¿?

pjvl23 y q ideas tienes tu para hacer?yo quería hacerme de un juego q me valiese para todas las unidades, como ya he comentado, por ejemplo para evaluar las ideas previas. Qué tienes pensado tu?Un saludo

----------


## pjvl23

Pues de momento nada en concreto porque todavia no se ni que unidades voy a preparar...(empiezo el preparador en septiembre) pero dependiendo de la temática pues prepararé un colouring...o un juego de cartomagia...o ilusionismo...ya veremos. Lo que si tengo claro es que siempre la magia es la herramienta...en el momento en el que nos obsesionemos y queramos utilizar la magia como se dice en mi pueblo "por cojones" estamos perdidos...porque se descontextualizará y no estaremos enseñando nada...simplemente haciendo un espectáculo de magia..no se si me explico. Un saludo y suerte!

----------


## rafa cama

> Con respecto al fabricarlo, no lo veo lo más adecuado...porque sería demasiado trabajo y dinero, tendría que hacer 15....


Habría que hacer pruebas, pero quizás con un sistema parecido al de los albumes de fotografía, pudiera hacerse algo.

Eso sí, por experiencia propia, tienes que tener claro que tiempo y dinero en las pruebas se te va a ir. Pero es lo malo de hacer proyectos personalizados. Por otro lado, también es lo más gratificante (al menos en mi opinión).

Saludines.

----------


## PDR0

Hola Susana: Me alegro que alguien que va a trabajar con niños, se comprometa tanto para enseñar de una manera agradable, tanto educandoles en la enseñanza básica como haciendoles apreciar el arte en cualquiera de sus modalidades.

La otra es saludar a letang estoy de acuerdo con el en todo, se le nota que o es Canario o a aprendido algo de nosotros como es la humildad y amabilidad con la gente, lo que no quiere decir que en otras provincias no lo sean, pero lo que realmente si se nota es que hay gente un poco pedante por aquí y no habría que quitarle las ilusiones a la gente de esta manera.

A mi por ejemplo por el echo de vivir en una isla me cuesta mucho conseguir información y productos de magia pero voy aprendiendo como puedo y a veces me gustaría una ayuda por eso admiro la desición de susana y las respuestas de letang

----------

